# Alcatel Onetouch Fire C



## adityak469 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Alcatel Onetouch Fire C (Review In Progress)*

So FireOS hit the Indian market with the first phone being Alcatel OneTouch FIre C(?). I needed a phone withing a super low budget and guess what, found the FireC and bought it. So here's a Review which will be updated.

The Specs (copied from FK) - 

Dual SIM - GSM+GSM
1.3MP Camera 
FireOS 1.3 Boot2Gecko
3.5" TFT Display
480x320 Screen Resolution
1000mAh battery 
128MB RAM
256MB ROM

Unboxing - 

The box looks good with that Firefox logo 

*i.imgur.com/6vLOL6x.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lt74RZO.jpg

In Box accesories - 

*i.imgur.com/Y6Eb6gh.jpg

PS - The charger is a 500mAh one in case if you are wondering.


A closer look into the phone's back -

*i.imgur.com/02p3LfE.jpg

The boot screen(s)

*i.imgur.com/l0PaRSC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/svjkgyZ.jpg


Both of them look beautiful  


The home and lock screen - 

*i.imgur.com/kyajLIP.png
*i.imgur.com/tdPpPwI.png



The FireOS's UI is heavily inspired from iOS so people using iOS or MiUI win't have problems navigating through the device.

*i.imgur.com/rHTdqhd.png
*imgur.com/Hd3vRLf.png

Firefox on FireOS - 

*imgur.com/ADIYXif.png
*i.imgur.com/qMEKv18.png

The Music Player - 

*imgur.com/1HFCaqA.png

The Keyboard looks just like the material Design keyboard -

*imgur.com/b5PPy2R.png

A close click from the Fire C's camera - 

*i.imgur.com/YxlYhii.jpg

Cons - 

1. Somewhat slow.
2. No back soft key. This may be annoying for many users.
3. Super small battery. 1000mAh isn't even real (it may be real for this price point tho)
[strike]4. Some Apps close automatically sometimes. [/strike] not a problem anymore.
5. Vibrates when you play songs through speaker as the phone is very light.
6. No 3G. This sucks at least for me.
7. Bad speaker quality
8. Touch is unresponsive at times.

Pros - 

1. FireOS
2. Smartphone which costs Rs 2000.
3. Better than every phone at this price.
4. Light. Only 100 Grams
5. Light apps. Most apps dont cross 500kb. 
6. Good Camera. IDK how but close up shots from this phone are better than Moto E and Nokia 500 
7. Google contacts. Yes you can sync google contacts in FireOS.

*everything will be updated slowly. i'll try to write a good review but if you guys can help me out what i should write about, it'd be great as i haven't written any reviews on hardware ever *

Overall as a phone - 6/10
Overall as a phone considering the budget - 9/10


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> So FireOS hit the Indian market with the first phone being Alcatel OneTouch FIre C(?). I needed a phone withing a super low budget and guess what, found the FireC and bought it. So here's a Review which will be updated.
> 
> The Specs (copied from FK) -
> 
> ...


Just 200 rs ?


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 16, 2014)

work in progress, havent corrected typos


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 18, 2015)

That image is from the chapter Father to son from class XI English Textbook. Am I right ?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 27, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> That image is from the chapter Father to son from class XI English Textbook. Am I right ?



yep


----------

